# Best mono/braid lines to run for trolling on Erie?



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Two years ago I had braided line on all my trolling gear. I honestly don't recall the brand/strength but I did like the fact that I almost never had to worry about a snapped line. Of course it behaves differently than mono. Mono is more forgiving and flexes so you're not ripping lures out of the fish's mouth. But braid transfers the hits easier. But the depth charts for dipseys and/or diving lures with/without snap weights don't seem to work out correctly when using braid. Last year I finally switched back to mono because so many people said it's better. Also, the snap weights and the clips on the boards tend to hold the mono better. Sadly, due to family issues, I never once made it out with my boat. So the rods sat all year wound up with new mono and are most definitely stuck with line memory. So I'll have to respool them this spring. Recommendations for line type/size that will best get me where the fish are? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

I run big game or stren 10# diameter .The cheaper stuff and usually change it twice a yr. if your rods were kept out of the sun they may be ok?? The memory should come out of it I would think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

For dipsy and true trips, run 30/8 Power Pro. For board rods, 10 or 12 lbs Trilene Big Game.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Misdirection said:


> For dipsy and true trips, run 30/8 Power Pro. For board rods, 10 or 12 lbs Trilene Big Game.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I do exactly the same .


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

30lb braid for dipsys, and 12lb maxima mono for boards ,, smooth line last all year ,,


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

20 lb. braid power pro for dipsy rods and either 12 or 15 lb. trilene big game for board rods. Have never had an issue with either set up.


----------



## yobrick007 (Dec 25, 2011)

We run 14 lb fire line with 20 lb Berkeley big game leaders... no issues and the braid lasts 3 or 4 seasons b4 you have to re spool


----------



## mazak500 (Apr 19, 2017)

16LB Sunline Super Natural 
same Dia for depth charts


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

I ran Sunline Super Natural 16lb last year and had more break offs and lost fish/lures in one year than I have had in all years combined. Was very disappointed. Pads in the Offshore clips even seem to wear on the Sunline. Just finished re-spooling my mono rods with 12# Suffix Elite in Hi-Viz Yellow. I have years of success with this mono. Absolutely no memory and is best by far in my book.


----------



## mazak500 (Apr 19, 2017)

Eriegardless said:


> I ran Sunline Super Natural 16lb last year and had more break offs and lost fish/lures in one year than I have had in all years combined. Was very disappointed. Pads in the Offshore clips even seem to wear on the Sunline. Just finished re-spooling my mono rods with 12# Suffix Elite in Hi-Viz Yellow. I have years of success with this mono. Absolutely no memory and is best by far in my book.


Interesting. I ran last two years without re spooling. No break offs for me. I'm not out there every day though. Probably twice a month maybe three times. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I ran the sunline for awhile . It worked fine for me . I just at use the 12# just because it is readily availabile


----------



## Pimplepounder (Jan 13, 2020)

I have used 30# PowerPro for quite a few years now. I have learned how to deal with its slip issues. Having used mono for many years, I also know its good and bad points. I'm sticking with the braid. Its positives outweigh the negatives for me.


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

mazak500 said:


> Interesting. I ran last two years without re spooling. No break offs for me. I'm not out there every day though. Probably twice a month maybe three times.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I found it very very prone to nicks and abrasion. I noticed this on almost every rod and it was not near the lure. This was up the line where the planer boards are. Some were so bad that after running a board at 85 back for multiple days I would not need a linecounter any more...just look for the nicks and abrasion. And this was just from the pinch pads on Offshore boards! I called the company about it and they were not very helpful and kinda rude. They wanted me (return the unused portion of the spool, cut off part of the bad areas of used line, receipts) and then they would investigate it. Sorry, but no...can you not just take my word for it? So I said forget it...not worth my time and money over a $50 spool of line.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

cheddarthief said:


> Two years ago I had braided line on all my trolling gear. I honestly don't recall the brand/strength but I did like the fact that I almost never had to worry about a snapped line. Of course it behaves differently than mono. Mono is more forgiving and flexes so you're not ripping lures out of the fish's mouth. But braid transfers the hits easier. But the depth charts for dipseys and/or diving lures with/without snap weights don't seem to work out correctly when using braid. Last year I finally switched back to mono because so many people said it's better. Also, the snap weights and the clips on the boards tend to hold the mono better. Sadly, due to family issues, I never once made it out with my boat. So the rods sat all year wound up with new mono and are most definitely stuck with line memory. So I'll have to respool them this spring. Recommendations for line type/size that will best get me where the fish are? Thanks in advance.


 If your reels weren’t stored in direct sunlight and in a cool place the line on them should be fine. As far as line choice, I’ve been running 30/8 hi-vis yellow Power pro for dipseys and 12# Berkley Sensation for boards. There’s many mono choices out there that are similar. Tried Sensation 12 or so years ago and stuck with it. I get in 3000 Yd spools. Match the .013” diameter to be consistent with PT dive charts


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I use 65# power pro with 6' or 7' fluro leader on my divers. the reason for the 65# braid is I went out on a charter when I moved from the western basin to the central basin. and he used 65# line so I wanted to match what he was running. i've always kept running the 65# main line.

for braided line use a mono backing. I run 150' of 16# ande line then 300' of 65# power pro on my 17 size daiwa reels. I don't calibrate but run all reels full with the same amount of line on each reel.

I have never changed line except when I lost line. a few of my reels has line thats 10 to 12 yrs old and I still cant break it in my hands. braided line doesn't go bad like mono. it will last for yrs then using another reel put the line on in reverse and have new line on top.

as for board line the braid will work but mono in 12# to 15# is a good choice.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Just spoiled 2 rods today with power pro hi vis yellow 30lb and maxima 15lb mono


----------



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

So to the guys running hi viz, do you run a clear flouro leader or just run hi viz right to crank? I currently run 30# power pro with online boards and have a 6’ flouro leader. It is a pain wrapping clips so board doesn’t slide.


----------



## Eriegardless (Sep 23, 2015)

I run the hi-viz line all the way to the bait and don't feel it has ever been a reason for not catching fish.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I run hivis Orange mono to a small snap only,...no problems.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

I run leaders while using braid and mono. Like they said you don’t need a leader for the mono but I do just so if the line gets knicked from teeth it’s just the leader and can get another one off the noodle. I run it on my braid because I don’t use snubbers with the dipseys and feel it gives me just a little give on hook ups.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

I use 20lb green xt (berkely) for trolling rods 30 lb power pro for dipsy,s and back lines.back lines can light up in the turbulent trough created by my boat.power pro sucks trolling cranks and can ruin everything it wraps onto.only has to happen once and you will hate braided line,but it has it,s uses and properly used its a life saver.would never run a salmon line with mono,as some big fish REQUIRE power pro.


----------



## BlackH2odog (Jul 26, 2008)

Been using Maxima Ultragreen in 12 lb .013 diameter for 10 years and have never had line issues. Lasts all season using inline boards and snap weights.


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

BlackH2odog said:


> Been using Maxima Ultragreen in 12 lb .013 diameter for 10 years and have never had line issues. Lasts all season using inline boards and snap weights.


I also run Maxima 12 lb but in chameleon (brown). Been on 6 years now. I keep rod in boat under cover parked in barn when not fishing. I remove footage with nicks every trip, check after each fish. Run inline boards and weights. Never broken off due to weak line. No issues with memory. I did purchase jumbo spool of Ultragreen in 2018 but never found time to respool. Maybe this year. I only get out 6-8 times per season so not heavily used.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

10 pound maxima green


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Original Stren, high viz. yellow, 14 pound breaking strain. It is the same diameter as used in all the dive charts. It is also a little stiffer than most other mono which makes it great for trolling because it is less prone to tangling & easier to untangle when the inevitable happens. Probably shouldn’t say this, but never have break-offs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

30# power pro red. Never had any problems.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

30/8 lb Power Pro, for Dipsys and Jets no reason to use anything else. I usually put around 450 to 600 feet of Power Pro over 20 lb Big game backing. When fishing cranks I tie on a 10’ to 12’ fluorocarbon leader and use snap weights. Regardless of what lures you run the dive charts work. I have been running Power Pro braid for years with out issue. The only short coming I have found with braid. The stuff is tough to cut. So I have 3 or 4 pairs braid cutting scissors stashed and hanging on lanyards all over the boat. One thing I have learned early on when I started trolling. If you don’t use braided line on your Dipsys. You are losing fish and working too hard. I wondered why the Dipsys never released and why I never seen fish hit on them. There is way to much stretch in mono to even think about using on Dipsy Divers regardless of their size.


----------



## cheddarthief (Jun 18, 2013)

Okay, so lots of options and opinions on this for sure. If I were to decide to run braid, for both strength and not needing respool each year, which one would best match the diving charts information designed around mono line? Is is a matter of just matching the mono diameter to a corresponding braid diameter? Or does the physical slip difference between smooth mono and the rougher braid, make the lures/dipsey still dive differently? There has to be a braid that matches mono pretty close for the charts.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

This might help.
https://www.precisiontrollingdata.com/single-post/2017/08/28/Understanding-Line-Types-Diameters


----------



## MrEdd (Jul 20, 2008)

cheddarthief said:


> Two years ago I had braided line on all my trolling gear. I honestly don't recall the brand/strength but I did like the fact that I almost never had to worry about a snapped line. Of course it behaves differently than mono. Mono is more forgiving and flexes so you're not ripping lures out of the fish's mouth. But braid transfers the hits easier. But the depth charts for dipseys and/or diving lures with/without snap weights don't seem to work out correctly when using braid. Last year I finally switched back to mono because so many people said it's better. Also, the snap weights and the clips on the boards tend to hold the mono better. Sadly, due to family issues, I never once made it out with my boat. So the rods sat all year wound up with new mono and are most definitely stuck with line memory. So I'll have to respool them this spring. Recommendations for line type/size that will best get me where the fish are? Thanks in advance.


P


cheddarthief said:


> Two years ago I had braided line on all my trolling gear. I honestly don't recall the brand/strength but I did like the fact that I almost never had to worry about a snapped line. Of course it behaves differently than mono. Mono is more forgiving and flexes so you're not ripping lures out of the fish's mouth. But braid transfers the hits easier. But the depth charts for dipseys and/or diving lures with/without snap weights don't seem to work out correctly when using braid. Last year I finally switched back to mono because so many people said it's better. Also, the snap weights and the clips on the boards tend to hold the mono better. Sadly, due to family issues, I never once made it out with my boat. So the rods sat all year wound up with new mono and are most definitely stuck with line memory. So I'll have to respool them this spring. Recommendations for line type/size that will best get me where the fish are? Thanks in advance.


Powerpro 30# all the way! Ive also used Fireline both with good results. I changed over many years ago & now use it for all my trolling applications. What I like about it most of all is the no stretch.When you pull that dipsy to release, its easy! I use 6ft 8-12# mono leaders. I have a chart that I made starting at 25 ft out to 60 with dipsys #1,#2,#3 setting, its a good starting point for me when I mark fish, then adjust for water current,wave , wind, ect...
The only drawback of the superlines is if you get a tangle up, it can be a mess! So dont get a tangle...Ha Ha..that never happens.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

cheddarthief said:


> Okay, so lots of options and opinions on this for sure. If I were to decide to run braid, for both strength and not needing respool each year, which one would best match the diving charts information designed around mono line? Is is a matter of just matching the mono diameter to a corresponding braid diameter? Or does the physical slip difference between smooth mono and the rougher braid, make the lures/dipsey still dive differently? There has to be a braid that matches mono pretty close for the charts.


I have found that using Power Pro 30lb which has the diameter as 8lb mono. The dive charts for every type of diver or lure are just about right on. If any difference the Power Pro runs just a hair deeper. The power Pro is slicker and less dense than the mono so it will provide less resistance and buoyancy allowing it to dive deeper. We are only talking inches which doesn’t make a difference in the depths we are trolling. There are some dive charts out there that do use braid. Don’t over think it, it’s trolling not rocket science.


----------



## large6er (Sep 1, 2013)

This is a good topic because it shows that we all have our own favorites and yes they all work or we have found a way to make them work for our own situation. When I first started fishing for walleye I did all the seminars and one speaker, a pro that fishes the Cabelas NWT and others, put it all into neat little package that makes since for me. He just uses ordinary Trilene XT 10lb because it works and he doesn't waste money on custom lures because Repala, Bandit and so on, have already done field test on there lures and they work and catch fish as advertised. Bottom line, listen to others inputs and take from their advice and try what makes since but use what ever product fits your budget and you have confidence in. BUT we all use the precision trolling app and they test on 10lb mono and 10/4 braid so that's where you should start if you want to be accurate.


----------



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

I agree you can catch fish on factory colors but I’ve caught easy 6 to 1 fish on custom colors over factory, and factory didn’t make one close to custom that was producing.


----------



## Cope (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you for all the great info.. Greatly appreciated


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Firelee83 said:


> I agree you can catch fish on factory colors but I’ve caught easy 6 to 1 fish on custom colors over factory, and factory didn’t make one close to custom that was producing.


Are you sure you didn't just fish your customs 5x as much than stock colors? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Braid.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

We fish with what we have confidence in.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

power pro 30# is the standard for divers on the central basin. I only run 65# because thats what I started with after going out on the charter that used 65#. I had already got my dive curve by going to 50' of water and letting out line until I started bumping bottom with my lite bite slide diver set on 4.5 at 1.8 to 2.0 mph. then divided the feet out by 10' which gave me the amount of 10's then divided the 50' by that number. it gave me my dive curve for every 10' of line I let out. and I got 2.7' for every 10' of line out on my front diver set on 4.5 with 65# line. if I switched to 30# I would have to get a new dive curve for the 30#. then I set my front diver where I was it. then set the middle diver on 3.0 15' less than my front diver. then set my back diver on 1.5 15' less than my middle diver.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

sherman51 said:


> power pro 30# is the standard for divers on the central basin. I only run 65# because thats what I started with after going out on the charter that used 65#. I had already got my dive curve by going to 50' of water and letting out line until I started bumping bottom with my lite bite slide diver set on 4.5 at 1.8 to 2.0 mph. then divided the feet out by 10' which gave me the amount of 10's then divided the 50' by that number. it gave me my dive curve for every 10' of line I let out. and I got 2.7' for every 10' of line out on my front diver set on 4.5 with 65# line. if I switched to 30# I would have to get a new dive curve for the 30#. then I set my front diver where I was it. then set the middle diver on 3.0 15' less than my front diver. then set my back diver on 1.5 15' less than my middle diver.


Would it be better to just put them all the same distance back and cover more of the water column instead of all 3 within a foot or so of the same depth? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

mkalink said:


> One thing I have learned early on when I started trolling. If you don’t use braided line on your Dipsys. You are losing fish and working too hard. I wondered why the Dipsys never released and why I never seen fish hit on them. There is way to much stretch in mono to even think about using on Dipsy Divers regardless of their size.


slide diver lite bites and you will never use a dipsy again


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

cheddarthief said:


> Okay, so lots of options and opinions on this for sure. If I were to decide to run braid, for both strength and not needing respool each year, which one would best match the diving charts information designed around mono line? Is is a matter of just matching the mono diameter to a corresponding braid diameter? Or does the physical slip difference between smooth mono and the rougher braid, make the lures/dipsey still dive differently? There has to be a braid that matches mono pretty close for the charts.


they have charts for braid too


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

miked913 said:


> Would it be better to just put them all the same distance back and cover more of the water column instead of all 3 within a foot or so of the same depth?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I like setting the back divers on a lower setting and a few feet shorter to help prevent tangles. this covers more water and less likely to get tangled when putting the front divers out over the back divers.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> slide diver lite bites and you will never use a dipsy again


I hate them way too many parts. Plus you have to run your line through them. Way too much of a pain. All of my rods and reels are the same so I just clip on a jet or a dipsy and I’m fishing.


----------



## Binks61 (Apr 16, 2006)

Firelee83 said:


> So to the guys running hi viz, do you run a clear flouro leader or just run hi viz right to crank? I currently run 30# power pro with online boards and have a 6’ flouro leader. It is a pain wrapping clips so board doesn’t slide.


Started using the CHURCH Lock Jaw clip in my in-lines several years ago and no slip, they really work great on 30lb PP


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

mkalink said:


> I hate them way too many parts. Plus you have to run your line through them. Way too much of a pain. All of my rods and reels are the same so I just clip on a jet or a dipsy and I’m fishing.


you can rig them to run just like a regular dipsy dont have to use the slide feature if you dont want too... just tie your main line to the front arm and your leader to the lite bite arm
but to each his own...
best thing ive ever used, no more guessing if theres a short on my line, trips right away...


----------



## Als0522 (Apr 11, 2017)

cheddarthief said:


> Two years ago I had braided line on all my trolling gear. I honestly don't recall the brand/strength but I did like the fact that I almost never had to worry about a snapped line. Of course it behaves differently than mono. Mono is more forgiving and flexes so you're not ripping lures out of the fish's mouth. But braid transfers the hits easier. But the depth charts for dipseys and/or diving lures with/without snap weights don't seem to work out correctly when using braid. Last year I finally switched back to mono because so many people said it's better. Also, the snap weights and the clips on the boards tend to hold the mono better. Sadly, due to family issues, I never once made it out with my boat. So the rods sat all year wound up with new mono and are most definitely stuck with line memory. So I'll have to respool them this spring. Recommendations for line type/size that will best get me where the fish are? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Als0522 (Apr 11, 2017)

I have heard of taking the reel and running warm/hot water on the line then pulling it out almost to the end then reeling back on will help get rid of the memory. Then use a spray line conditioner.


----------



## BoxingRef_Rick1 (May 23, 2018)

Eriegardless said:


> I ran Sunline Super Natural 16lb last year and had more break offs and lost fish/lures in one year than I have had in all years combined. Was very disappointed. Pads in the Offshore clips even seem to wear on the Sunline. Just finished re-spooling my mono rods with 12# Suffix Elite in Hi-Viz Yellow. I have years of success with this mono. Absolutely no memory and is best by far in my book.


----------



## BoxingRef_Rick1 (May 23, 2018)

Hi I've used strene gold to catch walleye and crappie with so my question is: are you running the yellow straight to the lure?


Jim Stedke said:


> I run hivis Orange mono to a small snap only,...no problems.


Strene gold? What pound? Thanks


----------



## MUTHERLODE (May 20, 2004)

Lots of comments about depth charts. Speed is also a major factor.
I run 30# Fireline on my Dipseys. 12# Stren on my it boards. I lose very few Fish fish (2-3/season). I use a light drag, and don't remember ever breaking a line.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

mkalink said:


> I hate them way too many parts. Plus you have to run your line through them. Way too much of a pain. All of my rods and reels are the same so I just clip on a jet or a dipsy and I’m fishing.


I just use the lite bite divers like a dipsy. just tie to the front arm then tie the leader to a split ring lace it through the back of the diver going in the lite bite arm. set the lite bite arm as loose as possible. it will trip the diver on small white perch most of the time so you can get them off. less time dragging small fish and more time fishing.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

30# Suffix for dipsies, 12# Suffix Advance Mono. This is what works for me. Get out and run that line from last year, 1/2 hour of pulling boards and cranks and you won't see any memory. Good luck. Everyone has their own preferences, all developed with time on the water. The fisherman bible depth charts by the Romanacks, were all done with Berkley XT #10. Hard to go wrong with that!


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

in


fishhogg said:


> 30# Suffix for dipsies, 12# Suffix Advance Mono. This is what works for me. Get out and run that line from last year, 1/2 hour of pulling boards and cranks and you won't see any memory. Good luck. Everyone has their own preferences, all developed with time on the water. The fisherman bible depth charts by the Romanacks, were all done with Berkley XT #10. Hard to go wrong with that![/QU
> Interesting that people do some many different things. We run Berkley 14 lb trilene XL clear blue fluorescent - not so much for the fish but it holds up to the boards and snap weights and you can see it - very little memory. If you keep it out of the sun it is good for 2-3 years. We tie our harnesses with trilene XT low-vis green. We've had very few breakoffs and good luck with this - unless someone get careless with the pliers. We don't run dipseys.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

BoxingRef_Rick1 said:


> Hi I've used strene gold to catch walleye and crappie with so my question is: are you running the yellow straight to the lure?
> 
> Strene gold? What pound? Thanks


I run original stren hi vis yellow straight to the lure. Fish don’t care. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

I run 40# Power Pro Depth Hunter for Dipsys it changes color every 25' with a mark every 5'. I find it works well and you don't have to worry about calibrating reels as long as your not colorblind. Its not easy to find locally but you can get it on Amazon.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I use Depth Hunter but train others to use it well not so easy. I like it because if you tangle or loose100' you can count colors and be back to fishing. ( colorblind lol)


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> I just use the lite bite divers like a dipsy. just tie to the front arm then tie the leader to a split ring lace it through the back of the diver going in the lite bite arm. set the lite bite arm as loose as possible. it will trip the diver on small white perch most of the time so you can get them off. less time dragging small fish and more time fishing.


I found myself using slide divers lite bites so much last year that I dedicated four rods to them and set them up with an 8 ft section of 25lb mono for the diver to clamp down on to followed by a bead, barrel swivel, then a four foot leader of 17 lb fluoro. Durable enough to last a season and it’s really nice netting fish on a four foot leader. Can vary leader from 4 ft to 12 ft depending on where we’re fishing. I leave these four rods rigged this way all season and just carry extra rods for other presentations. I’d recommend you try running them as designed one trip. I bet you’ll like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

